# help with my 3 1/2 month old



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Triad seem to not listen to me he in the jumping up mood. i tell him down but he wont listen he still jumps up. also he still bitting i tried everything he has been bitting people at puppy class. i mean he do not listen ,any help would be appreciated. thanks.

_Jason


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer and socialize, socalize, socalize and
train, train and train. "don't complain, train".
i read that somwhere "train, don't complain".


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

my experience with the biting (land shark stage) is that some times any reation to the behavior is exactly what they want so when it started i would turn my back to the dog and not give it any attention till the dog stops the unwanted behavior same with the jumping in my experience these are acts used to gain attention good or bad they got your attention but i am not an expert by no means it just worked for me


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 3&1/2 months old. what were you doing
with him as far as training before this point in time?
find a trainer or a class. train and socialize everyday,
several times a day. you have to work with the dog.

i read somewhere " when your dog isn't doing
what you want you have to ask yourself what
am i doing wrong".


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

the biting stage is just that "a stage" obviously you have to do some training to stop it but also even with great training they also have to grow out of it some the rest is simply management. When he bites tell him "no bite" or something and put a toy in his mouth then praise him and play with the toy. 

Any behavior isn't going to go away quickly it can take weeks even months to stop a behavior. Also if you are living with other people the rules have to apply across the board with everyone. If you don't want him jumping at all then he doesn't get to jump EVER. If he goes to jump fold your arms into your chest and turn away completely ignore him until he quits jumping then ask him to sit before giving him attention. Do this every single time. Every time he bites redirect him to something appropriate (they learn through their mouth at this age) If he comes to you and you see him get ready to jump start to turn don't let him have the chance to jump up. As soon as he stops praise like crazy if he gets worked up and goes to jump turn away again. Then you can start to proof it once he gets the idea by jumping around in front of him like a maniac and praise him for not jumping. 

Also keep in mind he's a baby and don't expect "too much" from him. I know with Jinx she's great at like 99% of things so when she's not perfect at something I get a bit put off but have to remember she's still a puppy and some of the stuff she will perfect once she grows up a bit. So just remember the age and try to make sure your not expecting more then your baby can give you.

Train and socialize like crazy and really work that puppy out. Lots of physical and lots of mental. You'd be amazed what they can do at this age and how much energy they need to learn. 

I aso have to agree BIG TIME with doggiedad. Especially at this age if they are doing something wrong "it's your fault" there are days Jinx is driving me crazy and seems like all I'm doing is correcting her and when I'm ready to lose my mind I realize "You idiot take her out for a hike" then out we go somewhere for a nice long walk (never less then an hour off leash) That never fails a nice long off leash hike or a nice trip to the dog park or lots of games outside with some training thrown in or I will go out for a pretty nice obediance session to wear her mind out... Now please keep in mind there are days I do a good 3 walks (again at least an hour each) a trip to the dog park a few good one on one pay sessions inside and outside with little commands thrown in here and there plus a really nice 40-45 minute obediance session in order for me to have peace. Some days a good long 2 hour long (give or take a bit) hike and a good obediance session at night with a few one on one play sessions during the day and I have a happy well behaved pup on my hands. Trust me we've all been there done that (I'm still there lol) the puppy takes a lot of time and MRL says it best (a tired puppy is a good puppy" if the dog has the zoomies (running around like crazy and generally jumping on people and things in the way) then more then likely the dog needs a good workout.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

It's attention seeking behavior, even from puppies. I ignore the behavior, say nothing and into the crate. Then we try again in a bit, if same behavior then same result. 
My pups also drag a leash or are tethered to me when they are out. That way I can step on the leash, say off and move on (with jumping behavior). I never tolerate teeth on skin, so it's instant removal from the source (me). It usually only takes a few times for the pup to get it. 
But in our house everyone follows the same rule, even the kids. Jumping and teeth, play stops immediately and off to the crate.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

@ doggiedad i have him into puppy preschool right now. 
@ holms and valree i will have to try that on the jumpin

i do take him out for about an hr if its not raining or really cold out he likes playing fetch. when its times to go in he dont want to come in wants to play more i tell him to come and he just stands there and stares when he dont come i shut the door to the gate and still whinnes but i guess thats what you call "velcro" dog


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Your pup is a baby and it's going to take time and constant training to get the adult dog you want. 

Work on commands every day, even if for just a few minutes. 

Look up clicker training and start that (I think it's really excellent for teaching a pup!). 

Use high value treats (tiny bits of cheese or hotdogs) for training. 

Every single day we practice loose leash walking, recall, sit, stay, down, etc. 

And, as others have said, socialize, socialize, socialize! Get the pup into all sorts of situations - think people, places, and things - not dogs, and let him get used to the things that will be in your life. 

Last, take a DEEP breath and realize all this passes and they get better each day!


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

When my pup jumps on me I turn my back, and do not look at him. I wait til he calms down and sit then I give him attention. When it comes to biting I found out that give him lots of exercise, play, training and mental stimulation helps. I have an high energy pup so I have do lots of exercise every day if not he goes crazy. I have found a scheldue that works for my pup, and right when he starts bothering me while I eat or something I tell him "Away" (once), and he nows I do not want to be mess with. I think what is important is not to beg him to get off.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

TriadGSD said:


> @ holms and valree i will have to try that on the jumpin
> 
> i do take him out for about an hr if its not raining or really cold out he likes playing fetch. when its times to go in he dont want to come in wants to play more i tell him to come and he just stands there and stares when he dont come i shut the door to the gate and still whinnes but i guess thats what you call "velcro" dog


Try to stay calm when you ignore him, if you feel fustrated he knows your going to give in. When I call my pup I make shure there is allways a "suprise" (treats, attention, game, and ect) trying running (jumping up and down acting happy) in the house with a toy in your hand (ignoreing him). Then when he comes to you play for a little while in the house.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the tips and info's i been socialized since i got him at 5 weeks right now he looves people and kids! sometimes he go too excited and pees himself.he do seem to listen when i have company over or around people.i think he is just showing off,im hoping this is just a stage he is going through and gets better. i


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

5 weeks is pretty early, those extra few weeks are invaluable for them to learn from each other that biting and pouncing hurts.
But absent that, others have given good advice, it's just going to take some time. 
On the other hand, putting too much inhibition to biting and jumping can make SchH later more difficult, so temper that a bit if long range goals include
bitework.


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

TriadGSD said:


> Triad seem to not listen to me he in the jumping up mood. i tell him down but he wont listen he still jumps up. also he still bitting i tried everything he has been bitting people at puppy class. i mean he do not listen ,any help would be appreciated. thanks.
> 
> _Jason


Another thing you should do is teach him "OFF" It works a lot better! Keep saying "OFF" and pushing your dog down, if you keep doing that and you say off your GS will get off because it thinks your gonna push him down. If he still doesn't listen, put your hands under your armpits and ignore the GS and walk away. If your still trying to teach the GS "OFF" say it very sharply, it worked for our GS pup!

I hope this helps!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Didn't you just ask how to stop your puppy from jumping about 3 minutes ago? That's one smart puppy to have learned that fast.


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Didn't you just ask how to stop your puppy from jumping about 3 minutes ago? That's one smart puppy to have learned that fast.


Yes it learns fast


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

And obviously ignore the post about pushing the puppy down. There are already some good answers................


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bristol said:


> Another thing you should do is teach him "OFF" It works a lot better! Keep saying "OFF" and pushing your dog down, if you keep doing that and you say off your GS will get off because it thinks your gonna push him down.


Please don't do this.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I prefer to not let the puppy jump up in the first place. When the little guy wants attention, bend down to his level so he doesn't have to jump up to see you and then keep a thumb through his collar so he can't. This way he not only has no reason to jump up but he can't so he never learns to jump up in the first place.


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please don't do this.


Why not theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bristol said:


> Why not theres nothing wrong with it


Theres actually a few things wrong with it. I'm sure others will chime in to explain more but a few things that quickly come to mind is it's more of a "negative correction" for a behavior and at this age there is no reason to actually do a correction also it's a physical correction coming from you which isn't going to really help that bonding and trust from you. You can FORCE a dog to do just about anything you want the dog to OFFER the behavior because they want to and want to make you happy. 

Another issue is the potential to cause other issues. Dog is worked up so jumps on you, you push the dog down obviously dog springs back up. Now he's done 2 things one is he jumped again and got a reaction from you (they generally don't care if its positive or negative it's a reaction and what they wanted) so the reaction reinforces the behavior and then also with a lot of dogs that pushing motion and struggle between the 2 of you becomes a game and then what happens?? They start to chew on your hands in the middle of this new game they are playing which of course reinforces the biting behavior he's trying to curb.

If the OP is trying to do Schutzhund down the road then no you don't want to really stop the biting or the jumping just redirect and manage but from the sounds of it I doubt he is and it's easier just to guide him to being a good pet owner and having a happy pet he can enjoy. 

Back to the OP I have read all of your post again and I'm sorry to say I really REALLY think your pup needs alot more exercise. Some need more then others but even for a lower energy dog this seems like too little. I'm not sure your living situation if you have a car etc.. but pack him up and take him out somewhere to socialize take him somewhere for an off leash hike get him out for a nice long walk as well as playing at home. Just an hour outside playing with him a day isn't enough. What are you doing to "play" with him? I know people hate being harped on about things but you'd be amazed how many behaviors change or stop all together with the right amount of exercise. 

Also, just one thing to watch out for... don't use "come" at the end of playing. He wants to play outside going inside is bad at that moment because it ends his play and you never want come to be associated with a bad thing it is 100% positive no matter what so don't use it to end play or the dog will learn come equals bad and will no longer respond and recall is one of the best things you're dog can learn.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bristol said:


> Why not theres nothing wrong with it


Have you ever seen a dog paw at another dog? It's an invitation to play. What do you think it looks like to your dog when you push him away with your hands (paws)? What you'll end up doing is teaching your dog that "off" means "let's play!". Behavior that is reinforced will continue, and pushing at your dog when he jumps on you is reinforcing because you're giving him attention. It's much better to NOT give him attention for bad behavior and to teach him an alternate behavior instead - a more appropriate way of greeting you.


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

I use "out" when Rylee jumps, leaps or I see the look in her 3 1/2 month old eyes!!! I work during the week from 8-3:30 and as soon as I get home I change and we go outside. Exercise for her, obedience, playing with her sac etc. I work 9-9 on Thursday's and she knows she will get lots of play etc. outside when I get home. The best part... she knows training is on Friday's! That's my day off... and social and bite work with others on Sunday. Rylee has gotten to where she jumps at the door to go out (the screen), I have her sit and wait until I open the door and then release her (verbally). She is a pup so if I notice she's being goofy and aggravating inside..I immediately know it's a break from my schoolwork and out we go...I would hate to punish her for my not noticing her cues..LOL
We have been in training since she was 5 1/2 wks with an individual and the cost is not outrageous... $200 for six wks., the results priceless...
You can look on my pics to see her doing some of the commands...she is so funny!:wild:
Just remember once you decide on a rule, you must stick to it, no matter your mood... they are so tempting to want to just give into sometimes.
Exercise is sooo crucial, GS is a working breed and they LOVE to work, no matter what it is....


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Please don't do this.


Yeah if you push him off your going to make him do it more.... I know because when I wake up in the morning, and toooo tired to do anything, and understand anything. He trys to jump on the bed, and in mysleep I push him off. It is not a good idea! Cause only more jumping. Sooo tired


----------

